# The Curious Case of Benj. Buttons



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

This is the best film I've seen in years. Finally, a movie for folks > 30 years old. Smart writing, great acting. I loved it!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> This is the best film I've seen in years. Finally, a movie for folks > 30 years old. Smart writing, great acting. I loved it!


So did the New York Times critic, A.O.Scott, who ended his review by saying "_... I was sorry when it was over and happy to have seen it._"

Looking forward to seeing it next week. /steve


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

brad pitts in it right?


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

So this is not like Burn After Reading, cause that just sucked!!!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Yep - Pitt is in it, although I didn't know it ahead of time.

It's a 2:50 film that FLIES by - a very good sign.


----------

